# Avian X Decoy



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Has anyone have any experiance with one of thier turkey decoy's? They seem pricey [email protected], Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on them.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I've never used them, I do agree they look great. The most realistic decoys are the DSD decoys. I'm on my third set of decoys and I have to say they have all worked well. The key is how and when you use them. The decoys I'm currently using cost $15 a piece (on sale). They have worked great. (Delta). The old feather flex decoys I started with still work great for my little brother. 

If you have the cash go for it, there are cheaper options that work great too.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

PITBULL said:


> Has anyone have any experiance with one of thier turkey decoy's? They seem pricey [email protected], Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on them.


Been thinking of pulling the trigger on a couple of them myself....I have some free coin from the shiver on the river :evil:

They are sweet looking decoys!!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I do not use them but have checked them out, and my first impression was that they were kind of basketball looking. Heavy (for a deke) too. No thanks.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Used the avian x jake last year.... we then killed 3 nice toms on four hunts. We started the season with a few older random inexpensive decoys with no luck. We had a high amount of birds in the area and were unsuccessful on a handful of attempts. The birds would hang up and loose interest on most occasions. After multiple attempts of different tactics, and pulling our hair out (funny how those turkeys can do that) I dropped the coin. Over the next 4 hunts, 3 toms down. Now, I'm no pro, as most of us aren't, but I believe the decoy made a difference. I know there are a lot of variables that come into play when turkey hunting but watching the toms' reaction once that decoy was in place was noticibly different. Time will only tell again this year.... can't wait!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

zep02 said:


> Used the avian x jake last year.... we then killed 3 nice toms on four hunts. We started the season with a few older random inexpensive decoys with no luck. We had a high amount of birds in the area and were unsuccessful on a handful of attempts. The birds would hang up and loose interest on most occasions. After multiple attempts of different tactics, and pulling our hair out (funny how those turkeys can do that) I dropped the coin. Over the next 4 hunts, 3 toms down. Now, I'm no pro, as most of us aren't, but I believe the decoy made a difference. I know there are a lot of variables that come into play when turkey hunting but watching the toms' reaction once that decoy was in place was noticibly different. Time will only tell again this year.... can't wait!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My buddy has one and he set it up next to my cheap ones last year in the yard....mind you my cheap one have worked well in the past but I have been busted knowing it was due to the decoy. 
We were actually laughing how bad mine look compared to the Avian. It looked like a real hen sitting next to a couple cheap ol' dekes:lol:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

A buddy of mine got a set of them last year. I didn't hunt over em but I tell ya what they sure look nice that's for sure! Very realistic and the paint imo looked to be of good quality too. 

I wouldn't be opposed to droppin the coin on a couple if I were in the market!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I think the wings feathers are too white also on the Avain X, but I'm sure it will work better then an old beat up decoy, but then again any decoy that is better shape probably would.....Anyone that would consider a X is 3/4 of the way as far as price to a DSD so you might want to consider that option....JMO.......Mack


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

People have been killing Turkey for hundreds of years without the use of a decoy. 

If you spend more time in the woods pre-season scouting and getting to know the lay of the land you'll do just fine.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> People have been killing Turkey for hundreds of years without the use of a decoy.
> 
> If you spend more time in the woods pre-season scouting and getting to know the lay of the land you'll do just fine.


No doubt birds can be harvested without decoys. My first bird was taken that way. Having a decoy or two in your lineup only adds to the different possibilites one can implement while afield. The right setup can entice that weary gobbler to close the distance. Plus watching the birds actions amongst the decoys has always been a favorite of mine. Too me having the decoy completes the experience. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have 2 hens and the jake.

Nothing but good things to say about these decoys.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

i got feeder hen I like it a lot


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I ended up with the lookout, supprised how heavy it is, blew it up and gave it the hot shower to get out the creases and she looks good, I had it sitting on the couch drying and the wife came home and it startled her. :lol:
If it scares the wife It should bring in some birds. cant wait for spring now.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would up the realism for a lower price

http://campcallers.com/Cletus.html


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I would up the realism for a lower price
> 
> http://campcallers.com/Cletus.html


:lol:
$45.00? I know that turkeys cant read but that decoy has "CLETUS" scrawled on its side in 2" white block letters :lol:


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I would up the realism for a lower price
> 
> http://campcallers.com/Cletus.html


Thanks fo rthe heads up GOOSE..
I now have a whole new game plan:lol:


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

had a lot of success with these deeks, yes they are a little on the heavy side but they work great from my experience.alot of people like the DSD deeks but until something steers me off these this is what i am sticking too! this will be my third spring using them, hoping to add a little more blood to em


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Bought a feeding hen and a Jake last year. Had a BP giftcard burning a hole in my pocket. I tell ya the Jake got a beating a few times during the season. This is a picture from my cell out of the blind.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

harrisonhunter said:


> Bought a feeding hen and a Jake last year. Had a BP giftcard burning a hole in my pocket. I tell ya the Jake got a beating a few times during the season. This is a picture from my cell out of the blind.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Sweet!!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

